# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Exoterra calcium/vitamin ratio

## Strider18

Does anyone know what the ratio for these is? I can't seen to find the instructions and I don't remember the ratio  :Confused: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Strider18

Please delete the thread mods as I just found it  :Smile: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------

